# TiVo Premier Software 14.1c (new as of 4/16/2010)



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

Acording to margrets twitter, this fixes lock ups. Anyone else find any fixes? bug list? Anyone having lockups after this? Experiencing faster HD menus?


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=447063


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Already talking about it here


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm downloading now.


----------



## BigOtter (Apr 18, 2010)

The firmware update has resulted in my remote working 100% better.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Do Tivos actually have any firmware except for a few lines of boot code?


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

vstone said:


> Do Tivos actually have any firmware except for a few lines of boot code?


Its more of a software update as firmware implies its flashed to rom. I am pretty sure Tivo updates are simply software updates on the disk only. Lots of people use the word Firmware though, its misused sometimes, its a technicality.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

It is mostly a legacy term these days, as more and more devices use drive storage or flash. 'Patch' is probably more accurate. But firmware has stuck for device upgrades like game consoles, STB's..


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

Monty2_2001 said:


> It is mostly a legacy term these days, as more and more devices use drive storage or flash. 'Patch' is probably more accurate. But firmware has stuck for device upgrades like game consoles, STB's..


Well firmware is accurate for devices such as switches, routers and other such devices which boot from a rom chip, those are not considered legacy. Not that I`m arguing with you, and yes 'patch' is probably a more accurate term for TiVo, as I doubt they drop the entire image back on the drive for every upgrade.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

vstone said:


> Do Tivos actually have any firmware except for a few lines of boot code?


TIVo's are just computers running a specialized version of Linux with lots of accelerator hardware like for the graphics, and thus have the same assemblage of firmware in its BIOS and the graphics chips, and software on disk, as any such computer. I don't know if their update process can accommodate flashing the firmware; kind of tricky in an automated update process of a consumer device, leading to big support costs if something does not work right.


----------

